# Smudge on his walk today!



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

here are a few pics i took of smudge on his walk today,,,we drove to the woods and back,,,

and btw in one of the pics,,,yes that is smudge carrying the biggest stick in the whole of the woods,,,aside from actually stealing one off a tree


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

the one with him carrying the stick is awesome bless he seems really determined! Bet he was gutted when you wouldn't let him take it home in the car


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

LittleFluff said:


> the one with him carrying the stick is awesome bless he seems really determined! Bet he was gutted when you wouldn't let him take it home in the car


nah he loved it till we had to walk up a hill to get back to the car,,,he got it half way up then spat it out he must of thought '' sod it '',,, lmao


----------



## kellieann (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok im very impressed by such a small dog carrying such a big stick
Tell smudgie well done
Oh and by the way i think he is just beautiful.

kellie.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

kellieann said:


> Ok im very impressed by such a small dog carrying such a big stick
> Tell smudgie well done
> Oh and by the way i think he is just beautiful.
> 
> kellie.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


thankyou kellie xxx and i will make sure i tell smudge well done for carrying the stick,,,


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

He's a gorgeous looking dog


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Smudge is Gorgeous i love Borders our friends have got a pup hes ace such a cheeky little character!

By the way thats a very impressive stick


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He looks like he had a great day. He has a lovely looking face in the last picture.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

haha great pics....bless him wiv his *little* stick rofl 

why do they insist on carrying half a damn tree trunk haha.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aw he's adorable, sure looks like the walk tuckered him out though


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

I had a jack russell x terrier as a child that looked very much like smudge and seeing him carrying that stick reminds me of Penny so much, my mum would bring home a whopping great big bone for Penny and then she would struggle to get it in and out through the cat flap, but she would get there eventually and then bury it in my bed  Brings back so many memories looking at him


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Blaxen said:


> I had a jack russell x terrier as a child that looked very much like smudge and seeing him carrying that stick reminds me of Penny so much, my mum would bring home a whopping great big bone for Penny and then she would struggle to get it in and out through the cat flap, but she would get there eventually and then bury it in my bed  Brings back so many memories looking at him


aww thats really sweet,,,
and thankyou everyone else for your kind comments,,,


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

he is cute smudgypants


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

nice to see some pics of smudge he very sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks everyone!,,,


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics, big stick


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics - Lord Smudgeypants is adorable


----------

